# Does the loft need a trap?



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I building a breeding loft, and don't think I will fly any for this group of birds can anyone think of a good reason I should build in a trap.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*No Trap*

Not me! Unless you plan on flying them. But sense I am pretty new take it with a grain of salt-LOL
Jack


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

if you aint going to fly them at all then dont build a trap.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> I building a breeding loft, and don't think I will fly any for this group of birds can anyone think of a good reason I should build in a trap.


I would suggest include a trap, so that even if by any chance you need one in future, there is no need to disturb the construction. I do not have performers but a trap would have been nice for my fancies if they wanted to come back to loft at will, currently I open the main door for them. And who knows, may be one day a couple of flyers join your group - fly ins, adoption, rescuers or may be a new interest


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I would include a trap 'just in case you ever need it'.
I don't free fly my birds, but one of them got out one morning when I went in to feed  She had never been outside the loft before!
She sat on the roof for a few minutes, then flew up and circled around a couple times, then took off. She came back that evening and tried to get into the loft, hanging on the aviary wire, but I couldn't catch her.
I had to rig up a cage and hang it on the side of the aviary and hope she went into it. After 2 days, she finally went into the cage and I snuck up and shut the door!........If I had a trap 'just in case', she would have gone right back into the loft because she kept coming back looking for a way to get in


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I would include a trap 'just in case you ever need it'.
> I don't free fly my birds, but one of them got out one morning when I went in to feed  She had never been outside the loft before!
> She sat on the roof for a few minutes, then flew up and circled around a couple times, then took off. She came back that evening and tried to get into the loft, hanging on the aviary wire, but I couldn't catch her.
> I had to rig up a cage and hang it on the side of the aviary and hope she went into it. After 2 days, she finally went into the cage and I snuck up and shut the door!........If I had a trap 'just in case', she would have gone right back into the loft because she kept coming back looking for a way to get in



This is why I included a way back in when I built my loft for rescues who I cannot let fly. When I had birds in another enclosure, a squirrel chewed through and 4 birds got out. I then had to make a way in for the birds that were clinging to the wire, with no way in. Just easier to have something already in place, as you never know. It's not that much more to add it now. and, as was mentioned, if down the road, things change, and you decide you want it, it is already in place.


----------

